# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ DNA ΓΙΑ ΓΟΝΙΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΙΨΔ

## joanna22

Εκανα λοιπον μετα απο τοσο καιρο εξετασεις dna γτ δεν με επιανε οτι φαρμακο κ αν επαιρνα κ οντως βρεθηκε οτι εχω εναν τυπο γονιδιου που οσοι τον εχουν δεν πιανουν ta ssri .ΕΠΙΣΗς εχω το γονιδιο στο οποιο οφειλεται για ιψδ και εχω θεμα με τον μεταφορεα σερετονινης δεν παιρνει σερετονινες και ετσι δεν μεταφερει αλλα και ο υποδοχεας επισης ελλατωματικος οποτε παλι διπλο προβλημα.ετσι δημιουργουνται φοβοι και αανησυχιες Που δεν εχουν αλλα ατομα καθως το 92% η 98% δεν θυμαμαι,εχουν νορμαλ αυτα τα γονιδια!επειτα αν και ο D2 υποδοχεας μου ντοπαμινης ειναι οκ(σχετιζεται με αγχος και.καταθλιψη) ο D3 ειναι προβληματικος ξανα και αυτος ο οποιος σχετιζεται με εμμονες.μου ειπε οτι εχω 400φορες περισσοτερη ντοπαμινη απο τον γειτονα μου π.χ γ.αυτο κολλαω παααρα πολυ σε ιδεες( ειμαι τρομερα εμμονικη ) και εχει να κανει κ με το παραλογο ο υποδοχεας αυτος.ειδαμε δλδ οτι δεν με πιανουν τα σσρι και τσαμπα παιδευομουν!επαιρνα μεχρι και 100mg ladose με αποτελεσμα?τιποτα!!ευτυχως τις εκανα κ εμαθα ακριβως τι συμβαινει επιτελους.επισης ειχε εξετασεις στα βασικα ενζυμα που μεταβολιζουν τα φαρμακα που ηταν οκ.και σε καποια αλλα που ελεγχουν το πως αντιδρω σε αντιψυχωσικα τι πιθανοτητες εχω να αυξησω βαρος κ εεμφανισηςοψιμης δυσκινησιας.οποιος εχει προβλημα με χαπια ΣΥΣΤΗΝΩ να τις κανει!και δεν τον πιανουν τα χαπια.(γιατι και εγω δεν ηξερα τι να κανω ειχα απελπιστει κ ειναι ο.τι χειροτερο να μην σε πιανει τιποτα!νιωθεις οτι τα κανεις ολα εσυ και δεν γιατρευεται αλλα τελικα ολα ειναι.θεμα τ μυαλου κ των ουσιων του που παραγει λαθος!)τωρα μ εγραψε αναφρανιλ που δεν ειναι.σσρι οποτε μπορει να με πιασει δεν.ξερω ΠΩΣ λειτουργει...και αμπιλιφαι!

----------


## xristoforos28

Εχω κανει κ γω αυτην τν εξεταση κ βρηκε ακριβως τα ιδια αποτελεσματα δν με πιανουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα γτ εχω προβλημα με ενα γονιδιο επισης μ βρηκε προδιαθεση για οψιμη δυσκινισια αν παρω για πολυ καιρο αντυψυχωσικα κ αλλα πολλα με βρηκε.. και τελικα μ εδωσε cybalta και wellbutrin αλλα δν βλεπω αποτελεσμα τα ιδια ειμαι...

----------


## black_adder

κατα ομολογια ακομα και των ιδιων των ψυχιατρων που φτιαχνουν το DSM δεν γνωριζουμε τα αιτια των οποιων διαταραχων. Το τεστ dna ειναι προσπαθεια για να αποδειχθει η βιολογικη αιτια των ψυχικων/συναισθηματικων "διαταραχών" και η επιστημονικη βαση της ψυχιατρικης. Κατα επέκταση η αναγκαιοτητα των φαρμακων και των φαρμακευτικων εταιριων που δουλευουν για το καλό του "ασθενους".
Μεχρι το τεστ αυτό αραγε δεν ειχε καμια επιστημονικη βαση; Και αν δεν ειχε τοτε σε ποια βαση κατασκευαζονταν τα φαρμακα;
Η σχιζοφρενεια λενε οτι οφειλεται σε αυξημενη παραγωγη ντοπαμινης. Αλλες μελετες παλι εχουν βρει ανθρωπους με σχιζοφρενεια με επιπεδα ντοπαμινης τα ιδια με ανθρωπους που δεν εχουν...
Το τεστ dna ειναι καθαρα μια απατη και οι γιατροι που τις κανουν προφανως απατεωνες

----------


## menis_64

λολ, και ποσα πληρωσες joanna22? γιατι εχουμε και οικονομικο προβλημα αυτην την περιοδο!!! Δεν ειναι μονο οτι ενταξει μαθαμε οτι δεν ταιριαζει στον οργανισμο μας αντικαταθλιπτικα τυπου ssri!!! Δεν υπαρχουν και πολλες επιλογες αυτην την στιγμη.... τα περισσοτερα αντικαταθλιπτικα ειναι ssri, υπαρχουν δυο snri, ενα ατυπο αντικαταθλιπτικο και μερικα τρικυκλικα!!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Εγω πληρωσα 800 ε σε μια εταιρια στν αλεξαντροπουλη μονο εκει λενε υπαρχει στν ελλαδα dnalex..εσυ π το εκανες ποσα εδωσες?

----------


## menis_64

> Εγω πληρωσα 800 ε σε μια εταιρια στν αλεξαντροπουλη μονο εκει λενε υπαρχει στν ελλαδα dnalex..εσυ π το εκανες ποσα εδωσες?


και τι απαντηση πηρες? ποιο αντικαταθλιπτικο τελικα παει στο γονιδιακο σου χαρακτηρα? δηλαδη εμεινες ικανοποιημενος απο τα 800Ε που πληρωσες στην Αλεξανδρουπολη?

----------


## xristoforos28

Ακομα οχι δοκιμαζουμε φαρμακα απλως εδειξε οτι τα κοινα αντικαταθλιπτικα δν κανουν για μενα οποτε λεει γλιτωσα να δοκιμασω κ αλλα οπως ζολοφτ εντακτ κ αλλα..δν παμε λεει στα τυφλα τωρα ξερουμε πιο συγκεκριμενα τι χαπια να δοκιμασουμε.. τωρα ειμαι με cybalta kai wellbutrin kai περιμενω

----------


## black_adder

> Εγω πληρωσα 800 ε σε μια εταιρια στν αλεξαντροπουλη μονο εκει λενε υπαρχει στν ελλαδα dnalex..εσυ π το εκανες ποσα εδωσες?


αν μου τα εδινες εμενα θα μου έφτιαχνε αμεσως η ψυχική διάθεση...

----------


## black_adder

> Ακομα οχι δοκιμαζουμε φαρμακα απλως εδειξε οτι τα κοινα αντικαταθλιπτικα δν κανουν για μενα οποτε λεει γλιτωσα να δοκιμασω κ αλλα οπως ζολοφτ εντακτ κ αλλα..δν παμε λεει στα τυφλα τωρα ξερουμε πιο συγκεκριμενα τι χαπια να δοκιμασουμε.. τωρα ειμαι με cybalta kai wellbutrin kai περιμενω


και δωρεάν μπορω να πω οτι τα SNRI και τα τρικυκλικα (αν και παλια) ειναι δυνατοτερα και αποτελεσματικότερα. Αλλά αυτό και με ένα απλό search εδώ μεσα από εμπειριες θα το διάβαζες...

----------


## xristoforos28

Δλδ ειναι απατη?κ μου φενεται πολυ καλος γιατρος μου ο μονος που ταιριαξα κ εχω αλλαξει πολλους γιατρους..δν μου φενεται να μ κοροιδευει

----------


## black_adder

> Δλδ ειναι απατη?κ μου φενεται πολυ καλος γιατρος μου ο μονος που ταιριαξα κ εχω αλλαξει πολλους γιατρους..δν μου φενεται να μ κοροιδευει


σε προηγουμενο σχόλιο (αν θες ριξε μια ματιά) για τη ψυχιατρική και την επιστημονικη της βαση ανεφερα γιατι το τεστ είναι απάτη και οι γιατροι που το εφαρμοζουν απατεωνες. 
Δεν νομιζω οτι θελει και πολύ σκεψη πόσο μαλλον εξετάσεις για να δεις ποιο φαρμακο θα δοκιμασεις και ποιο οχι.Αφου οπως λες δεν σε πιανουν τα ssri το αμεσως επομενο δεν ειναι να δοκιμασεις τα snri και τα τρικυκλικά που ειναι αποτελεσματικότερα; χρειαζονταν εξετάσεις για να τα παρεις αυτά; αν και από οτι καταλαβα και με το cymbalta πειραμα κανεις καθως ούτε αυτό σε πιάνει.Οπότε συνεχίζεις τα πειραματα...
Και κατι ακομα στα φυλλαδια χρησης των αντικαταθλιπτικων γραφει
"δεν είναι πλήρως κατανοητός ο μηχανισμός δράσης των αντικαταθλιπτικών" αν δεν ειναι κατανοητος τοτε που βασιζουν το τεστ; στη μη κατανόηση;
για να μην παρεξηγηθω δεν προτεινω να σταματησεις τα φαρμακα αν δεν αισθανεσαι καλα απλά να ξερουμε τι συμβαινει γυρω μας...

----------


## xristoforos28

Μου εξηγησε πως βαση καποιων ενζυμων στο ηπαρ βγαινουν τα αποτελματα δλδ στο τεστ λεει ποια ουσια μεταβολιζετε πιο γρηγορα απο τν οργανισμο μου και ποια οχι κ βαση αυτων βγαινουν τα αποτελεσμετα κατι τετοιο μ εξηγησε..

----------


## joanna22

> Εγω πληρωσα 800 ε σε μια εταιρια στν αλεξαντροπουλη μονο εκει λενε υπαρχει στν ελλαδα dnalex..εσυ π το εκανες ποσα εδωσες?


1830 εδωσα.απλα δεν πηγαινε αλλο.επρεπε κατι να κανω πιστευω αξιζουν τα λεφτα οταν τα δινεις.γ την ψυχικη σ υγεια που καθοριζει.τα παντα.ενταξει αν δεν εχεις τοσο.προβλημα κ την παλευεις.καπως.εγω δν μπορω να παω σχολη ενω μ αρεσει λογω μιας ιδεοληψιας π μ εκατσε επισης.δεν μπορω να μιλησω σε ατομα και να μαι ο εαυτος μου βασικα εχω σταματησει να ζω εντελως πως την παλευω ειναι ερωτημα εχω βγει απο τον εαυτο μ.δν διασκεδαζω δν ζω τπτ

----------


## joanna22

Ειχα παει και σε γιατρους που ΔΕΝ πιστευαν τις εξετασεις και με ειχαν κανει πειραμα με 5 λαντοζ την ημερα!κ επεμενε του λεω δεν με πιανει τιποτα μου τα δινε γ ενα χρονο κ επαιρνε κ 100 ευρω κορυφαιος γιατρος κατα τα αλλα !!κραταγε ολα τα 100ευρα για παρτυ του αυτος π παω τρ εχει γ φοιτητες 50ευρω κ τουλ εγινε κ κατι επιστημονικο!και αλλος ενας επισης .δλδ θελω να πω αν ηταν ετσι ολοι θα θελανε να κανουν εξετασεις αλλα αυτος π πηγαν ηταν απο τους ενα δυο που ειχαν υποψη τους αυτο.σε μενα παντως βρηκε οτι εχω ντοπαμινη τρομερη οποτε αυτο.με κανει.τοσο.εμμονικη.κατι που απαιτουσε αντιψυχωσικα πως αλλιως θα το καταλαβαινα?

----------


## joanna22

> Ακομα οχι δοκιμαζουμε φαρμακα απλως εδειξε οτι τα κοινα αντικαταθλιπτικα δν κανουν για μενα οποτε λεει γλιτωσα να δοκιμασω κ αλλα οπως ζολοφτ εντακτ κ αλλα..δν παμε λεει στα τυφλα τωρα ξερουμε πιο συγκεκριμενα τι χαπια να δοκιμασουμε.. τωρα ειμαι με cybalta kai wellbutrin kai περιμενω


Σου βρηκε οτι εχεις ντοπαμινη και εσυ προβλημα με υποδοχεις.ντοπαμινης ξερεις;;;επισης το αλλο γονιδιο για.ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη; εγω οπως φαινεται εκανα περιασοτερα γονιδια ισως δν χρειαζονται οολα αυτα μαλακια μ απλα ειχα απελπιστει τα κανα ολα να τελειωνω με αυτα τα δινεις μια.φορα κ το αποτελεσμα ειναι γ παντα κ.ξερεις τι.σκατα εχεις.εγω επδ ημουν κ ιατρικη πριν κ εγω ετσι σαν τον μπλακ ..τετοιο σκεφτομουνα αλλα οταν πηγα ιατρικη καταλαβα κ ειμαι υπερ τωμ εξετασεων αυτων γτ γτ ολες οι ασθενειες να εχουν εξετασεις κ οταν προκειται γ το.μυαλο.σου!το πιο σημαντικο.να μην τις κανεις???που μπορει και.να δεις οτι δν εχεις προβλημα κ ειναι απλα ψυχολογικο!

----------


## joanna22

> Δλδ ειναι απατη?κ μου φενεται πολυ καλος γιατρος μου ο μονος που ταιριαξα κ εχω αλλαξει πολλους γιατρους..δν μου φενεται να μ κοροιδευει


Αυτα που σ δινει δεν μ φαινονται σοι ισως κ ο γιατρος σ θελει να σε τυρραναει ακομα γ να παιρνει λεφτα; δν ειναι ολοι καλοι κ επισης τα ενζυμα στο ηπαρ δν εχουνε να κανουν τοσο οσο οτι σ δειχνουν τ αλλα γονιδια τσπ

----------


## joanna22

> αν μου τα εδινες εμενα θα μου έφτιαχνε αμεσως η ψυχική διάθεση...


Ο γιατρος του μπορει να μην ξερει δεν ξερουν ολοι?αυτο.δεν.σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι αποτελεσματικες οι εξεξετασειςαν δεν ξερει καποιος να τις ερμηνευει σωστα!θελουν κ αυτα ενασχοληση δν ειναι απλο α διαβασα 2 πραγματα τωρα ξερω να ερμηνευσω τι θα τ δωσω κ τι.χρειαζεται.πιστευω επρεπε να του δωσει αναφρανιλ κ αν εχει προβλημα με ντοπα κανενα αντιψυχωτικο.κ προφανως τα γονιδια δν εχουν.φτασει.σε τελειο σημειο.να τα.δειχνουν ολα αρα ακομα θελει.πειραματα απλα πιο λιγα κ η θεραπεια ειναι πιο.στοχευμενη.δλδ εμενα τα ενζυμα στο ηπαρ βρηκαν ειναι καλα αν δεν.ηταν ?θα το ηξερες;θα χες πεοβλημα μελλοντικα με.το.συκωτι αυτα π κανετε ολοι τους ξερολες μερικοι χωρις.να εχετε ιδεα...δλδ!!εμενα πχ ο γιατρος μ ο κορυφαιος μ ελεγε εισαι καλυτερα μην μ λες τωρα με 5 λαντοζ π οπου το ειπα μ λενε οχι και 5 λαντοζ!!αλλα αυτος επεμενε ετσι θα φυγουν οι ιδεοληψιες κ τελεγα δν ειμαι καλα επεμενε πες μ πως θα καταλαβαινε κανεις ανρικςιμενικα αν ειναι αληθεια η αν εγω λεω οτι.ειμαι σκατα γτ θελω εγω να υποφερω οτι να ναι ο γιατρος λυπαμαι γ λογαριασμο του παιρνει.κ 100 ευρω ουτε καν την ωρα το.μισαωρο!!!!λυπαμαι!παρολα αυτα στη φιλη μ την εχει κανει καλα γτπροφανως εκεινη δν εχει πολλα πολλα κ την επιασαν ολες αυτες οι μαλακιες π τη φορτωσε αλλα αν καποιος εχει προβλημα σοβαρο εκει.φαινεται ο.γιατρος οχι σε αυτους π τους πιανουν τα φαρμακα

----------


## joanna22

> Μου εξηγησε πως βαση καποιων ενζυμων στο ηπαρ βγαινουν τα αποτελματα δλδ στο τεστ λεει ποια ουσια μεταβολιζετε πιο γρηγορα απο τν οργανισμο μου και ποια οχι κ βαση αυτων βγαινουν τα αποτελεσμετα κατι τετοιο μ εξηγησε..


Ο γιατρος σου πρεπει να ναι λιγο για τα μπαζα γτ δν εχει να κανει με τα ενζυμα αυτα σ δειχνουν κυριως αν εχεις προβλημα με το μεταβολισμο.των φαρμακων.μ φαινεται.δν.ξερει πηγαινε κ σε κανεναν αλλο.οπως μ τα.λες κ τα.ασχετα φαρμακα που δεν τα χω ξανακουσει που σ δινει κ το ζολοφτ π ειναι.οτι πιο.αχρηστο υπαρχει.εχει.θεμα φαινεται.ασχετος τελειως.

----------


## joanna22

> και δωρεάν μπορω να πω οτι τα SNRI και τα τρικυκλικα (αν και παλια) ειναι δυνατοτερα και αποτελεσματικότερα. Αλλά αυτό και με ένα απλό search εδώ μεσα από εμπειριες θα το διάβαζες...


Ναι δεν ξεραμε να καναμε πειραματα να διαβαζουμς το μακρυ κ το κοντο.του καθενος εδω μεσα εισαι σοβαρος.ρε.φιλε;;; μα τι.κυκλοφορουν;;επισης δεν ειναι.σιγουρος κανενας αν δεν σε πιανουν αυτο π κανουν ολοι οι γιατροι ειναι.συνδυασμος με αλλα αντικαταθλιπτικα κ παιζουν με τις δοσεις κανεις.δεν θα σε πηγαινε στα αντικαταθλιπτικα παλιοτερης γενιας μιλαω κ απο εμπειρια.

----------


## joanna22

> Εχω κανει κ γω αυτην τν εξεταση κ βρηκε ακριβως τα ιδια αποτελεσματα δν με πιανουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα γτ εχω προβλημα με ενα γονιδιο επισης μ βρηκε προδιαθεση για οψιμη δυσκινισια αν παρω για πολυ καιρο αντυψυχωσικα κ αλλα πολλα με βρηκε.. και τελικα μ εδωσε cybalta και wellbutrin αλλα δν βλεπω αποτελεσμα τα ιδια ειμαι...


Επδ ειδα τα φαρμακα το.ενα εχει.να κανει παλι.με.τη σερετονινη η οποια λογικα δεν πιανει !!!τσπαντων κ το αλλο ειναι ατυπο αντικαταθλιπτικο που βοηθαει.στη διακοπη τ καπνισματος; παρε αναφρανιλ παιδακι μου αυτο κατα κοινη ομολογια ειναι το πιο.δυνατο χαρτι.κατα της ιψδ.επισης αν μ λες εχουκε τα ιδια αποτελεσματα εχεις.πολυ ντοπαμινη που σ δημιουργει σε σχεση με τους απλους ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικους τρελη εμμονη κ επιμονη σε αυτα π κανεις .αρα θελει.κ.αυτο μειωση ..που σ.τ.εχει.δωσει.αυτο;επισης πως γινεται κ.εγω στην dnalex εκανα εξετασεις κ μ βγηκαν 1800ευρω;κ καναμε σχεδον τα ιδια?στειλε μου ινμποξ εγω εκανα τα 11 απο τα 12 γονιδια που σχετιζονται με αντικαταθλθπτικα πιστευω ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ Μ ΕΒΑΛΕ μονο αυτο γ την ιψδ για το αν σ πιανουν τα σσρι με τους υποδιχεις.ντοπαμινης αυτα βασικα και τα ενζυμα αν λειτουργουν καλα.τρ σ.μενα ειχε κ κτ αλλα γ εμφανιση οψιμης δυσκινησιας που μπορεις να τα κα.εις αν φανει οτι χρειαζεσαι αντιψυχωσικα κ γ το αν θα παρεις βαρος που παλι γ μενα δεν χρειαζονταν ελεος θα του τα ψαλλω τ γιατρου μ γτ εγω δν καθισα να τα ψαξω ολα βασικα δεν φφαιννταν στο ιντερνετ τι εχει να κανει το καθε ενα.οποτε την πατησα.ειχε γ ενα γονιδιο π σχετιζεται με αυξημενη αυτοκτονια που δεν με νοιαζει κιολας..!!π τ ειχα κ.αυτο ε και λοιπον?δν με βοηθαει καπου τσπαντων περιττα εξοδα απο ενα σημειο κ μετα.γ μενα 4 γονιδια ειναι αρκετα .α ναι.ειχε κ αλλο.ενα που σχετιζεται με διασπαση προσοχης κ ψυχωτικη καταθλιψη που ουτε αυτο το.ειχα τσπ εγινε τωρα κ τελος .το κακο ειναι οτι δεν.σε.διευκολυνουν ουτε.με δοσεις ουτε με τιποτα κ ειναι.δυσκολο αυτο μπαμ μπαμ να.δωσεις τοσα λεφτα

----------


## joanna22

> κατα ομολογια ακομα και των ιδιων των ψυχιατρων που φτιαχνουν το DSM δεν γνωριζουμε τα αιτια των οποιων διαταραχων. Το τεστ dna ειναι προσπαθεια για να αποδειχθει η βιολογικη αιτια των ψυχικων/συναισθηματικων "διαταραχών" και η επιστημονικη βαση της ψυχιατρικης. Κατα επέκταση η αναγκαιοτητα των φαρμακων και των φαρμακευτικων εταιριων που δουλευουν για το καλό του "ασθενους".
> Μεχρι το τεστ αυτό αραγε δεν ειχε καμια επιστημονικη βαση; Και αν δεν ειχε τοτε σε ποια βαση κατασκευαζονταν τα φαρμακα;
> Η σχιζοφρενεια λενε οτι οφειλεται σε αυξημενη παραγωγη ντοπαμινης. Αλλες μελετες παλι εχουν βρει ανθρωπους με σχιζοφρενεια με επιπεδα ντοπαμινης τα ιδια με ανθρωπους που δεν εχουν...
> Το τεστ dna ειναι καθαρα μια απατη και οι γιατροι που τις κανουν προφανως απατεωνες


Εσυ πρεπει να σαι πρωτον ανενημερωτος δευτερον δν εισαι γιατρος και τριτον εισαι ο κλασσικος τα ριχνω ολα εναντιον αυτων που θελουν να βγαλουν κερδος γτ αποκλειω να ναι οντως επιστημη κ οχι απλα να θελουν να βγαλουν λεφτα .μαλλον ετσι σκεφτεσαι κ εσυ μονο με λεφτα μην κρινεις εξ ιδιων τα αλλοτρια γτ κ εγω εχω μελετησει πολλες περιπτωσεις π αλλοι λεγανε οτι το κανουν γ τα λεφτα και δεν ισχυει.θες μια;ολοι οι απολιτιστοι πρωτογονοι ανθρωποι λεγανε τα χαπια δεν λυνουν τιποτα ειναι ολα στο μυαλο.κ ομως αποκαλυφθηκε οτι δεν ειναι εμπρακτα εχω φιλη που ηταν χαλια κ εγινε καλα κ οχι μονο αυτη αλλα κ αλλοι π ξερω αρα αντιληψεις που ακουγα οτι οι ψυχιατροι θελουν να σε τρελανουν γ να παιρνουν κ αλλα λεφτα δεν ισχυουν.κατι τετοιο λες κ εσυ κ μαντεψε ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΑΠΛΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ σαν εσενα μεχρι εκει φτανει το φτωχο τους μυαλουδακι.κ λυπαμαι π εχουν κ αποψη κ επηρεαζουν τους αλλους που εχουν προβλημα βιολογικο κ μονο κ θελουν να βρουν την υγεια τους κ παιδευονται με τυπους σαν εσενα π λενε ολα ειναι στο μυαλο τιποτα δν ειναι αποδεδειγμενο κ μαλακιες ρε φιλε!επδ ενας π εχει σχιζοφρενεια δν εχει αυξημενη ντοπαμινη κ μπορει να ναι μια εξαιρεση δν αναιρει οτι οι αλλοι 99% που εχουν αυξημενη ντοπαμονη δν φταιει η ντοπαμινη βγαζεις βεβιασμενα κ αναληθη συμπερασματα τα χουμε κανει στην εκθεση αυτα ποτε τ επιχειρημα καποιου μπαζει κ δν οδηγειται με ασφαλεια στο συμπερασμα αλλα με αλμα λογικης.γι αυτο μοκκο.κ εγω τουλαχιστον πηγα κ δυο χρονια ιατρικη κ μιλαω εσυ τ εχεις παει;δυο χρονια στο ιντερνετ ψαχνωντας;ολοι το κανουν αυτο ΣΟΒΑΡΕΨΟΥ.ΚΑΙ Γ ΔΙΚΟ Σ ΚΑΛΟ.Δν ξερω τι εχεις αλλα οτι κ αν εχεις αν συμπεριφερεσαι ετσι δεν θα σαι ποτε καλα.

----------


## black_adder

> Ο γιατρος του μπορει να μην ξερει δεν ξερουν ολοι?αυτο.δεν.σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι αποτελεσματικες οι εξεξετασειςαν δεν ξερει καποιος να τις ερμηνευει σωστα!θελουν κ αυτα ενασχοληση δν ειναι απλο α διαβασα 2 πραγματα τωρα ξερω να ερμηνευσω τι θα τ δωσω κ τι.χρειαζεται.πιστευω επρεπε να του δωσει αναφρανιλ κ αν εχει προβλημα με ντοπα κανενα αντιψυχωτικο.κ προφανως τα γονιδια δν εχουν.φτασει.σε τελειο σημειο.να τα.δειχνουν ολα αρα ακομα θελει.πειραματα απλα πιο λιγα κ η θεραπεια ειναι πιο.στοχευμενη.δλδ εμενα τα ενζυμα στο ηπαρ βρηκαν ειναι καλα αν δεν.ηταν ?θα το ηξερες;θα χες πεοβλημα μελλοντικα με.το.συκωτι αυτα π κανετε ολοι τους ξερολες μερικοι χωρις.να εχετε ιδεα...δλδ!!εμενα πχ ο γιατρος μ ο κορυφαιος μ ελεγε εισαι καλυτερα μην μ λες τωρα με 5 λαντοζ π οπου το ειπα μ λενε οχι και 5 λαντοζ!!αλλα αυτος επεμενε ετσι θα φυγουν οι ιδεοληψιες κ τελεγα δν ειμαι καλα επεμενε πες μ πως θα καταλαβαινε κανεις ανρικςιμενικα αν ειναι αληθεια η αν εγω λεω οτι.ειμαι σκατα γτ θελω εγω να υποφερω οτι να ναι ο γιατρος λυπαμαι γ λογαριασμο του παιρνει.κ 100 ευρω ουτε καν την ωρα το.μισαωρο!!!!λυπαμαι!παρολα αυτα στη φιλη μ την εχει κανει καλα γτπροφανως εκεινη δν εχει πολλα πολλα κ την επιασαν ολες αυτες οι μαλακιες π τη φορτωσε αλλα αν καποιος εχει προβλημα σοβαρο εκει.φαινεται ο.γιατρος οχι σε αυτους π τους πιανουν τα φαρμακα


αν δεν το κατάλαβες που από το σεντόνι αυτό δείχνει έκανα χιούμορ.....

----------


## joanna22

> αν δεν το κατάλαβες που από το σεντόνι αυτό δείχνει έκανα χιούμορ.....


Δεν εκανες πλακα σε τιποτα διαβασε τι σ λεω.λες αλλου οτι δεν ξερεις αν δεν σ επιανουν τα σσρι θα πηγαινες σε αλλα θελει σκεψη;ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ αν δεν σε πιανει ενα σσρι η δυο δεν αλλαζει τα σσρι απλα αυξανει μειωνει δοσεις βαζει κ αλλα αντικαυαθλιπτικα γτ επικρατει η αποψη οτι μπορει ενα φαρμακο να μην σου κανει.(γτ καθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικος που εξηγειται απο τα γονιδια το οποιο ενα δειχνει οτι ο υποδοχεας π παιρνει σερετονινες υπολειτουργει αλλα τοτε δν ειχαν εξετασεις κ σ λεει καθε οργανισμος διαφερει !κ αλλα με ενζυμα π σ εξηγουν ποια φαρμακα μεταβολιζονται απο τα βασικα 5 ενζυμα π μεταβολιζουν τα φαρμακα που μπορει να υπαρχουν κ αλλα π δν τα εχουν βρει ακομα που να δειχνουν οτι δν σ κανει καποιο αλλα εχουν βρει τ βασικα οχι τα παραπλευρα.) αρα πας σε αλλο δλδ δοκιμαζεις οοολα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα κ οσοι συνδυασμοι υπαρχουν προτου πας σε αλλο εμενα ετσι μ εκαναν ενω δεν μ επιανε τπτ και θα συνεχιζαν να μ δινουν αντικαταθλιτπικα σσρι που δν υπαρχει υποδοχεας για σερετονινες οποτε οσο και να μ δωσουν δν θα γινοταν τιποτα!επιβαρυνω τσαμπα τον οργανισμο μ παω πισω κ θεραπεια δεν βλεπω ενω η ζωη προχωραει και εγω καθομαι να περιμενω να με πιασουν σσρι (που μπορει να κανει 2 μηνες τουλαχιστον το καθε ενα να πιασει)τα οποια δεν θα μ επιαναν ποτε αφου υπηρχε γεννετικο προβλημα. Κ ο υποδοχεας μ υπολςιτουργει τρελα!επειτα εχω θεμα ντοπαμινης με ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη κανεις δεν σ δινει αντιψυχωσικο μονο σσρι.κ επδ καπου ειπες δν ξερουν ακριβως τον μηχανισμο λειτουργιας δεν τον ξερουν 100% φυσικα κ ξερουν πως λειτουργει το αντικαταθλιτπικο αλλο να μην ξερεις 100% να ειναι ενα 2-3% π δν γνωριζουν η δεν εχουν βρει ακομα κ αλλο να μην ξερουν 50% τι γινεται εχει διαφορα αλλα ολοι οι ασχετοι σαν εσενα ακουν ενα δν ειναι εξακριβωμενο απολυτως κ τ πανε στο αλλο ακρο αρα αφου τπτ δν ειναι τελειο ολα ειναι απατη ελεος!ποσο λαθος τροπος σκεψης γ οσους δν τους αρεσουν να σκεφτονται πολλα πολλα κ τ θελουν ολα ετοιμα ολα τελειαστο πιο δυσκολο κομματι τον εγκεφαλο!κ στο πιο δυσκολο τον οργανισμο π εχει τοσα γονιδια που μπορει κ αλλα να προκαλουν σχιζοφρενεια αλλα αυτο δν σημαινει οτι ενα απο αυτα δν ειναι η αυξημενη ντοπαμινη .οπως φωτια μπορει να προκαλεσουν πολλα υγρα αλλα αυτο δν σημαινει οτι το αυξημενο πετρελαιο πχ αν υπαρχει κ προκαλεσε φωτια επδ αλλες φωτιες δν εγιναν καθολου μ χρηση πετρελαιου δν ειναι το πετρελαιο μια αιτια που μπορει να δημιουργησει μεγαλη φωτια

----------


## joanna22

Και μ φαινεται δεν θα ξαναμπω εδω γτ νευριαζω λεει μια βλακεια ο μπακαντερ κ ο αλλος π εχει κανει εξετασεις τα πιστευει .ε ειστε αξιοι της μοιρας σας αν δν εχεις πιστη σ αυτο π κανεις κ ακους τον καθε αχλσχετο π σ πιπιλαει το μυαλο με μαλακιες αστο αξιζεις να υποφερεις εισαι αξιος της μοιρας σου!εκανες εξετασεις δν ειναι κοροιδια ανθρωποι εχουν δουλεψει γ να βγουν αυτα κ ερχεται ενας ακυρος κ τα αμφισβητει εξετασεις που γινονται με πανακριβα αντιδραστηρια κ ειναι προοδος της επιστημης κ εχει γινει γ να βοηθησει τον ανθρωπο και να γινει πιο επιστημονικη η θεραπεια απο το να κρινεις εσυ οπως σ καθε αλλη ασθενεια υπαρχουν εξετασεις εδω οχι.δν ειναι παραλογο να πας με το ενστικτο;τι εχεις κ τι δν εχει ο αλλος ;ειναι μια προσπαθεια να γινει κτ στην αρχη τ ακομα αλλα ειναι σημαντικο βημα κ ο αλλος καθεται κ σκεφτεται λες να αναι απατη ε;επδ τ το πε ενας π εχει κ καλα κανει κ πουλαει την τρελα του.αν δν εχει προβλημα καλα κανει ετσι τ λεει τ μυαλο τ να τα σκεφτεται κ να πειθει τον εαυτο τ υπαρχουν πολλοι τετοιο γιατροι με την ιδια αντιληψη οτι δν βοηθαν οι εξετασεις κ μ χαν δωσει οτι πιο ακυρη θεραπεια υπηρχε μ προκαλουσε μανιες αχρηστοι τελειως .εκτιμηστε τους επιστημονες μια φορα κ οχι τους κομπογιαννιτες π νομιζουν τ ξερουν ολα.!

----------


## black_adder

> Ναι δεν ξεραμε να καναμε πειραματα να διαβαζουμς το μακρυ κ το κοντο.του καθενος εδω μεσα εισαι σοβαρος.ρε.φιλε;;; μα τι.κυκλοφορουν;;επισης δεν ειναι.σιγουρος κανενας αν δεν σε πιανουν αυτο π κανουν ολοι οι γιατροι ειναι.συνδυασμος με αλλα αντικαταθλιπτικα κ παιζουν με τις δοσεις κανεις.δεν θα σε πηγαινε στα αντικαταθλιπτικα παλιοτερης γενιας μιλαω κ απο εμπειρια.


Αν κατι ειναι μη σοβαρο και συμπληρώνω και επικίνδυνο ειναι η βιολογική/γονιδιακή αντιμετωπιση των συναισθηματικών και ψυχικών "διαταραχών". 
Λογική κατάληψη της αντιληψης αυτής είναι η υιοθέτηση της φαρμακοθεραπειας ως μόνης θεραπευτικής επιλογής και ο πλουτισμός και τα πειραματα των φαρμακευτικών εταιριών (και των ψυχιατρων) εις βάρος των "ασθενών".
Είναι επίσης και η βαση για να προωθηθει πάλι το αισχος της ψυχοχειρουργικής (που την φερνουν πάλι στο τραπεζι μετα το σταματημα των λοβοτομών).
Τα βιώματα όμως όπως και η ψυχή από οποια σκοπιά να την εννοεί κανεις δεν χειρουργούνται.
Δεν ειμαι αντιθετος στους πειραματισμούς. Ουτε αρνουμαι οτι τα ssri δεν ειναι και αυτα αποτελεσματικά. Εχω κανει και ο ιδιος πειραματισμούς κατα βαση με ssri. 
Το οτι τα SNRI και τα τρικυκλικα ειναι αποτελεσματικοτερα των ssri δεν ειναι κατι που εβγαλα απο το μυαλό μου. Υπάρχουν καταθετημενες εμπειριες όπως και μελέτες. Αν οι 3 αυτες κατηγοριες φαρμακων έχουν διάφορες παρενεργειες αλλες σοβαρες αλλες όχι τόσο είναι άλλο θεμα συζήτησης. Προσωπικά αν και είμαι λειτουργικός σε πολλά κομματια της ζωής μου θα έλεγα οτι τα φαρμακα ούτε εμένα με πιανουν (εκτος ισως από τον σταθεροποιητή...)
Οπως και να εχει ομως εαν διαβαζες και το αλλο σχολιο που εκανα θα εβλεπες οτι σχολιαζα το γεγονος οτι αφου ο xristoforos28 εχει δοκιμάσει τα ssri και δεν τον πιάνουν είναι φυσικό επακολουθο να δοκιμασει τα υπόλοιπα που εχουν απομεινει. Ε γι αυτο δεν χρειαζεται να δωσεις 800 ευρω για να κανεις εξετασεις ουτε να στο πει γιατρός. Κοινή λογική είναι.

----------


## black_adder

> Δεν εκανες πλακα σε τιποτα διαβασε τι σ λεω.λες αλλου οτι δεν ξ δημιουργησει μεγαλη φωτια


χιουμορ εκανα με τα 800 ευρω. Οτι αν μου τα εδινε εμενα θα μου εφτιαχνε η διαθεση. Αν δεν το καταλαβαινεις οκ...

----------


## pink floyd

> Και μ φαινεται δεν θα ξαναμπω εδω γτ νευριαζω λεει μια βλακεια ο μπακαντερ κ ο αλλος π εχει κανει εξετασεις τα πιστευει .ε ειστε αξιοι της μοιρας σας αν δν εχεις πιστη σ αυτο π κανεις κ ακους τον καθε αχλσχετο π σ πιπιλαει το μυαλο με μαλακιες αστο αξιζεις να υποφερεις εισαι αξιος της μοιρας σου!εκανες εξετασεις δν ειναι κοροιδια ανθρωποι εχουν δουλεψει γ να βγουν αυτα κ ερχεται ενας ακυρος κ τα αμφισβητει εξετασεις που γινονται με πανακριβα αντιδραστηρια κ ειναι προοδος της επιστημης κ εχει γινει γ να βοηθησει τον ανθρωπο και να γινει πιο επιστημονικη η θεραπεια απο το να κρινεις εσυ οπως σ καθε αλλη ασθενεια υπαρχουν εξετασεις εδω οχι.δν ειναι παραλογο να πας με το ενστικτο;τι εχεις κ τι δν εχει ο αλλος ;ειναι μια προσπαθεια να γινει κτ στην αρχη τ ακομα αλλα ειναι σημαντικο βημα κ ο αλλος καθεται κ σκεφτεται λες να αναι απατη ε;επδ τ το πε ενας π εχει κ καλα κανει κ πουλαει την τρελα του.αν δν εχει προβλημα καλα κανει ετσι τ λεει τ μυαλο τ να τα σκεφτεται κ να πειθει τον εαυτο τ υπαρχουν πολλοι τετοιο γιατροι με την ιδια αντιληψη οτι δν βοηθαν οι εξετασεις κ μ χαν δωσει οτι πιο ακυρη θεραπεια υπηρχε μ προκαλουσε μανιες αχρηστοι τελειως .εκτιμηστε τους επιστημονες μια φορα κ οχι τους κομπογιαννιτες π νομιζουν τ ξερουν ολα.!


Εγω που εχω ρωτησει τον γιατρο μου μου ειπε οτι δεν αξιζει η εξεταση!απο κει κ περα το αν νευριαζεις ειναι δικο σου θεμα!μπηκες σε ενα φορουμ κ θα ακουσεις διαφορετικες αποψεις!τζαντιζεσαι με αυτους που υποτιθεται τα ξερουν ολα αλλα κ εσυ δεν πας πισω!

----------


## xristoforos28

> Αν κατι ειναι μη σοβαρο και συμπληρώνω και επικίνδυνο ειναι η βιολογική/γονιδιακή αντιμετωπιση των συναισθηματικών και ψυχικών "διαταραχών". 
> Λογική κατάληψη της αντιληψης αυτής είναι η υιοθέτηση της φαρμακοθεραπειας ως μόνης θεραπευτικής επιλογής και ο πλουτισμός και τα πειραματα των φαρμακευτικών εταιριών (και των ψυχιατρων) εις βάρος των "ασθενών".
> Είναι επίσης και η βαση για να προωθηθει πάλι το αισχος της ψυχοχειρουργικής (που την φερνουν πάλι στο τραπεζι μετα το σταματημα των λοβοτομών).
> Τα βιώματα όμως όπως και η ψυχή από οποια σκοπιά να την εννοεί κανεις δεν χειρουργούνται.
> Δεν ειμαι αντιθετος στους πειραματισμούς. Ουτε αρνουμαι οτι τα ssri δεν ειναι και αυτα αποτελεσματικά. Εχω κανει και ο ιδιος πειραματισμούς κατα βαση με ssri. 
> Το οτι τα SNRI και τα τρικυκλικα ειναι αποτελεσματικοτερα των ssri δεν ειναι κατι που εβγαλα απο το μυαλό μου. Υπάρχουν καταθετημενες εμπειριες όπως και μελέτες. Αν οι 3 αυτες κατηγοριες φαρμακων έχουν διάφορες παρενεργειες αλλες σοβαρες αλλες όχι τόσο είναι άλλο θεμα συζήτησης. Προσωπικά αν και είμαι λειτουργικός σε πολλά κομματια της ζωής μου θα έλεγα οτι τα φαρμακα ούτε εμένα με πιανουν (εκτος ισως από τον σταθεροποιητή...)
> Οπως και να εχει ομως εαν διαβαζες και το σχολιο πριν ακολουθουσε θα εβλεπες οτι σχολιαζα το γεγονος οτι αφου ο xristoforos28 εχει δοκιμάσει τα ssri και δεν τον πιάνουν είναι φυσικό επακολουθο να δοκιμασει τα υπόλοιπα που εχουν απομεινει. Ε γι αυτο δεν χρειαζεται να δωσεις 800 ευρω για να κανεις εξετασεις ουτε να στο πει γιατρός. Κοινή λογική είναι.


Οσο για αυτο π λες δν δοκιμασα πολλα ssri μονο ενα κ αμα δν εκανα το τεστ θα δοκιμαζα αλλα τοσα πολλα ssri για να δω ποιο μου τεριαζει στον οργανισμο μ..οποτε με το τεστ γλιτωσα τις δοκιμες και δν παμε στα τυφλα..επισης εδειξε οτι δν με πιανουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα οποτε δν εχω μονο 2 επιλογες cybalata kai wellbutrin και μπορει κ remeron..επισης εδειξε οτι αμα επερνα effexor δν θα με πιανε μονο cybalta απο snri γιατι ο οργανισμος τν μεταβολιζει γρηγορα τν ουσια απο τ effexor και επρεπε να παρω τεραστιες ποσοτητες για να μ πιασει..

----------


## black_adder

joanna22 μπορεις να κατσεις ή να φύγεις κάνε ότι νομίζεις...
Εσύ εκρινες οτι μια τετοια εξεταση θα σε βοηθησει. Την έκανες και καλα έκανες...
Να ταυτιστώ όμως με τις απόψεις σου ; Εγω για το θεμα των εξετάσεων εχω διαφορετική αποψη πως να γινει... Ειναι δυνατόν να συζητάμε με τους ανθρωπους γύρω μας μόνο αν συμφωνουμε μαζί τους; Ή να τσατιζόμαστε μαζί τους ή με τον εαυτό μας επειδή τα πράγματα τις περισσότερες φορες για να μην πω σχεδόν ολες δεν γινονται οπως εμεις τα έχουμε ταξινομημενα και οργανωμένα μεσα στο μυαλό μας; Προσωπικά και ψυχαναγκασμούς εχω και η προσωπικότητα μου εχει πολλά ψυχαναγκαστικά στοιχεία.
Ναι ειμαι από τους κλασικούς εκείνους ανθρώπους που δεν δεχεται να κερδοσκοπούν άλλοι (επιστημονες με ή χωρίς εισαγωγικά) εις βαρος της υγείας μας. 
Όπως επίσης είμαι από τους ανθρώπους που θεωρούν απαραδεκτο το γεγονός να...σταματαει το ενδιαφέρον του ψυχιάτρου ή ψυχολόγου για τον "ασθενή" του, οταν δεν εχει να του πληρωσει τις συνεδρίες. 
Προσωπικά είμαι υπερ ενος δημόσιου και δωρεάν συστήματος υγείας.Ας μην το αναλυσουμε γιατι θα τραβηξει πολύ και τα μεγαλα σχολια δεν βοηθανε...
Το αν η ψυχιατρική εχει επιστημονική βαση ή οχι ειναι κατι που ακομα και οι ψυχιατροι το αμφισβητουν και δεν αναφερομαι απαραίτητα μόνο στους ψυχιατρους που ανήκαν ή ανήκουν στο χώρο της "αντιψυχιατρικής". Παρ' όλα αυτά δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν ακουω την αποψη ενος ψυχίατρου ή οτι δεν τους επισκεπτομαι.
Για τους παράγοντες που προκαλούν τις διαταραχές υπαρχουν διαφορες αποψεις. Ειναι η αποψη όλα να θεωρουνται οτι ωφείλονται σε βιολογικες δυσλειτουργίες, αυτη των ψυχοκοινωνικών επιδρασεων, του περιβαλλοντος, των στρεσογόνων γενονότων. Ή ο συνδυασμός όλων αυτών μαζί. Κρινω λοιπόν οτι ναι οποιος ειδικος εχει την πρωτη αποψη θελει να τα κονομήσει. Νομίζω να επαναλαβω παλι οσα εχω αναφερει σε προηγουμενο σχολιο δεν εχει νοημα.

----------


## black_adder

> Οσο για αυτο π λες δν δοκιμασα πολλα ssri μονο ενα κ αμα δν εκανα το τεστ θα δοκιμαζα αλλα τοσα πολλα ssri για να δω ποιο μου τεριαζει στον οργανισμο μ..οποτε με το τεστ γλιτωσα τις δοκιμες και δν παμε στα τυφλα..επισης εδειξε οτι δν με πιανουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα οποτε δν εχω μονο 2 επιλογες cybalata kai wellbutrin και μπορει κ remeron..επισης εδειξε οτι αμα επερνα effexor δν θα με πιανε μονο cybalta απο snri γιατι ο οργανισμος τν μεταβολιζει γρηγορα τν ουσια απο τ effexor και επρεπε να παρω τεραστιες ποσοτητες για να μ πιασει..


παω πασο αυτο που καταλαβα οταν εγραψες οτι δεν σε πιανουν ειναι οτι τα εχεις δοκιμασει. Μην σταματησεις όμως τους πειραματισμους επειδη μια εξεταση "εβγαλε" οτι σου κανει το ενα και οχι το άλλο. Ειναι κουραστικοί ολοι αυτοι οι πειραματισμοι αλλά δεν νομιζω οτι γινεται κατι άλλο. Το wellbutrin παντως εκτος από τους πονοκεφαλους που προξενει είναι κινητοποιητικό. Το δοκιμασα στο πρόσφατο παρελθον και βοηθησε τουλαχιστον να σηκωνομαι απο το κρεβατι το πρωί

----------


## joanna22

Black_adder πρωτον προφανως και καταλαβα οτι εκανες χιουμορ με τα 800 ευρω δεν τιθεται καν θεμα γι αυτο.και ποτε δεν αναφερθηκα σε αυτο!και οκ εσυ μπορει να εχεις δικη σ αποψη αλλα μιλας γ μελετες που δεν μας δινεις λινκ να τις δουμε αρα μιλας στον αερα συνεχως για πορισματα κ μελετες εσυ ο διαβασμενος.που οτι διαβαζεις το ερμηνευεις προς οφελος της γνωμης σου...που καλως η κακως ειναι λαθεμενη γτ δν εχει τπτ εχω γνωρισει απειρα ατομα σαν εσενα που βγαζουν συμπερασματα χωρις να ξερουν κχωρις να θελουν να μαθουν.δικαιωμα σου ασε που οι περισσοτεροι επδ δν εχουν λεφταδεχονται να παραμυθιαζονται για να εφησυχαζονται .αλλα εγω ακομα κ λεφτα να μην ειχα ποτε μα ΠΟΤΕ δεν θα αμφισβητυουσα ηθελα 3χρονια τρ να τις κανω κ τις εκανα δεν ειπα ποτε αα δεν αξιζουν ουτε συμφωνησα με τους ψυχιατρους μου που υποστηριζαν αυτο.και με εκαναν πειραματπζωο κ εχασα 3χρονια απο τη ζωη μ.τωρα εσεις οτι θελετε κανετε .ολοι οι ανθρωποι δεν εχουν σωστες αποψεις αλλα οσοι εχουν επωφελουνται κ οι αλλοι ζουν γ παντα σε ενα ψεμμα!:)

----------


## joanna22

> παω πασο αυτο που καταλαβα οταν εγραψες οτι δεν σε πιανουν ειναι οτι τα εχεις δοκιμασει. Μην σταματησεις όμως τους πειραματισμους επειδη μια εξεταση "εβγαλε" οτι σου κανει το ενα και οχι το άλλο. Ειναι κουραστικοί ολοι αυτοι οι πειραματισμοι αλλά δεν νομιζω οτι γινεται κατι άλλο. Το wellbutrin παντως εκτος από τους πονοκεφαλους που προξενει είναι κινητοποιητικό. Το δοκιμασα στο πρόσφατο παρελθον και βοηθησε τουλαχιστον να σηκωνομαι απο το κρεβατι το πρωί


Κατσε ρε φιλε μην σταματησεις ομως τους πειραματισμους !γιατρος εισαι η σε ορισε κανεις γιατρο εδω;τι δινεις συμβουλες σε εναν ανθρωπο που εχει δικο του γιατρο;και τεκμηριωμενες εξετασεις ρε παμε καλα?

----------


## joanna22

> Αν κατι ειναι μη σοβαρο και συμπληρώνω και επικίνδυνο ειναι η βιολογική/γονιδιακή αντιμετωπιση των συναισθηματικών και ψυχικών "διαταραχών". 
> Λογική κατάληψη της αντιληψης αυτής είναι η υιοθέτηση της φαρμακοθεραπειας ως μόνης θεραπευτικής επιλογής και ο πλουτισμός και τα πειραματα των φαρμακευτικών εταιριών (και των ψυχιατρων) εις βάρος των "ασθενών".
> Είναι επίσης και η βαση για να προωθηθει πάλι το αισχος της ψυχοχειρουργικής (που την φερνουν πάλι στο τραπεζι μετα το σταματημα των λοβοτομών).
> Τα βιώματα όμως όπως και η ψυχή από οποια σκοπιά να την εννοεί κανεις δεν χειρουργούνται.
> Δεν ειμαι αντιθετος στους πειραματισμούς. Ουτε αρνουμαι οτι τα ssri δεν ειναι και αυτα αποτελεσματικά. Εχω κανει και ο ιδιος πειραματισμούς κατα βαση με ssri. 
> Το οτι τα SNRI και τα τρικυκλικα ειναι αποτελεσματικοτερα των ssri δεν ειναι κατι που εβγαλα απο το μυαλό μου. Υπάρχουν καταθετημενες εμπειριες όπως και μελέτες. Αν οι 3 αυτες κατηγοριες φαρμακων έχουν διάφορες παρενεργειες αλλες σοβαρες αλλες όχι τόσο είναι άλλο θεμα συζήτησης. Προσωπικά αν και είμαι λειτουργικός σε πολλά κομματια της ζωής μου θα έλεγα οτι τα φαρμακα ούτε εμένα με πιανουν (εκτος ισως από τον σταθεροποιητή...)
> Οπως και να εχει ομως εαν διαβαζες και το αλλο σχολιο που εκανα θα εβλεπες οτι σχολιαζα το γεγονος οτι αφου ο xristoforos28 εχει δοκιμάσει τα ssri και δεν τον πιάνουν είναι φυσικό επακολουθο να δοκιμασει τα υπόλοιπα που εχουν απομεινει. Ε γι αυτο δεν χρειαζεται να δωσεις 800 ευρω για να κανεις εξετασεις ουτε να στο πει γιατρός. Κοινή λογική είναι.


ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΑΜΦΙΣΒΗΤΕΙΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΕΣ Κ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΝΑ ΛΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΑΥΤΟ Κ ΑΥΤΟ!Κ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΘΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΠΡΙΝ ΓΕΝΝΗΘΟΥΝΤΟ ΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΝΤΡΟΠΗ Σ ΝΑ ΑΜΦΙΣΒΗΤΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ!ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΩΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΕΠΔ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΣΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ Σ!

----------


## menis_64

αν εχετε λεφτα ξοδευετε τα σε εξετασεις....!!! για μενο o black adder εχει δικιο οπως και να εχει το θεμα..!! τα δοκιμασα ολα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα, καποια δουλεψαν για λιγο, και καποια καθολου... μα κανενα δεν ειναι γιατρικο!!! απλα κουκουλωνουν καποια συμπτωματα μα δεν αντιμετωπιζουν την αιτια..... Εγω με 1800Ε τωρα που εκοψα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα θα πηγαινα να κανω κανενα ταξιδι να παρω λιγο τα πανω μου... απο το να καθομαι να σμαραγκιαζω σε ενα φορουμ επειδη, δεν εχω λεφτα για πεταμα!!

----------


## joanna22

> αν εχετε λεφτα ξοδευετε τα σε εξετασεις....!!! για μενο o black adder εχει δικιο οπως και να εχει το θεμα..!! τα δοκιμασα ολα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα, καποια δουλεψαν για λιγο, και καποια καθολου... μα κανενα δεν ειναι γιατρικο!!! απλα κουκουλωνουν καποια συμπτωματα μα δεν αντιμετωπιζουν την αιτια..... Εγω με 1800Ε τωρα που εκοψα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα θα πηγαινα να κανω κανενα ταξιδι να παρω λιγο τα πανω μου... απο το να καθομαι να σμαραγκιαζω σε ενα φορουμ επειδη, δεν εχω λεφτα για πεταμα!!


Εγω δεν μπορω να βγω απο το σπιτι μ γ καφε πως θα πηγαινα ταξιδι;μου λες;σε εσενα μπορει να επιαναν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ρε φιλε σε αλλους δεν πιανουν δεν ει αι κριμα να βασανιζονται?ενω εσυ τοσα χρονια που δοκιμαζες τσαμπα φαρμακα δν ξοδεψες πανω απο 1000ευρω σε ψυχιατρους;κ εχασες τοσα χρονια να δοκιμαζεις αντικαταθλιπτικα με δουλευειςς?αλλη δουλεια δν ειχες;να εκανε ςτο ταξιδι τοτε δν χρειαζονται 1800 ευρω γ να ταξιδεψεις....κ προφανως δεν εγινες τελειως καλα γτ δν ειναι τα αντικαταθλιπτικα η λυση εχεις κ αλλα θεματ εμεις μιλαμε γ αυτους π εχουν σοβαρο θεμα.κ πως δοκιμασες ολα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα π τ καθεενα θελει τουλ 2μηνο γ να πιασει ποσο χρονων εισαι 50-60??

----------


## joanna22

Επδ δν εχετ παει ιατρικη δεν μπορειετε να αντιληφθειτε ποσο σημαντικες ειναι οινουσιες κ τα γονιδια πιστευετε στην τυχη στην μοιρα ετσι ημουν κ εγω με το π πηγα ιατρικη ομως ολα αλλαξαν κ φανηκε οτι ολα δουλευουν με ουσιες κνολα εξαρτωνται απο αυτες με το ποτε κ αν θα γελασεις και γιατι!εσεις απλα δεν ξερετε παιδια αν γινοσασταν γιατροι θα λεγατε αλλα!καλοι γιατροι γτ αυτοι π πηγα εγω κ λεγανε αλλα οτι δν θεωρουν σωστες τις εξετασεις βασικα ακομα οτι ειναι σε πρωιμο σταδιο .νοιαζονταν μονο γ τα λεφτα κ δν ειχαν πορωση με το επαγγελμα σε σχεση με αυτον π πηγα τωρα σε κοιταγαν στα χερια κ ποτε θα φυγεις να ρθει τ αλλο ραντεβου να παρει το κατοσταευρω να παει διακοπες το καλοκαιρι στη μυκονο!εγω αυτα ξερω!

----------


## joanna22

menis_64 γτ να μην ξοδευουμε σε εξετασεις οποιοι εχουν λεφτα;για την υγεια τους;;τι σημαντικοτερο?κ αν γινουν καλα μετα θα εχουν ολα αξια απο το μικροτ αξιδι μεχρι την μικρη βολτα δλδ οταν εχεις διαβητη μπορεις να κανεις εξετασεις εκει δν ειναι λαθος οι εξετασεις ε;οταν ομως ειναι γ το μυαλο που ειναι οργανο οπως το συλωτι κ δν λετε να τ καταλαβετε...δεν χρειαζονται εξετασεις ε;αυτο μ λες.οταν εχεις ομως μειωμενη ινσουλινη παιρνεις ινσουλινη εξωτερια κ κανεις εξετασεις γιαντον εγκεφαλο που ρυθμιζει τα παντα κ την ψυχικη σ υγεια π ειναι παραγοντας ευτυχιας κ επειτα προοδου σε καθε τομεα της ζωης σου κ ευημεριας δεν δινεις λεφτα; τα λυπασαι;

----------


## joanna22

Και καλα τα λετε εσεις αλλα λογικα δεν εχετε σοβαρο προβλημα οι αλλοι ομως εχουν απελπιστει ανθρωποι με βαρια συμπτωματα κ οχι με μια απλη ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη η μια καταθλιψουλα!κ οι γιατροι ετσι τους παιρνουν λεφτα κ τους τυραννουν δινωντας τους φαρμακα ατελειωτα κ επισκεψεις ενα σωρο που δεν κανουν τιποτα!εξω απ τ χορο ολοι ξερουν κ τα λενε αυτα.εγω δν λεω να τα κανει καποιος που τον πιανουν τα φαρμακα αλλα οποιος εχει φτασει σε ΣΕ ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ και το χει κ απο μικρος οπως εγω!αρα ειναι σιγουρα γεννετικο κ εχει κ συγγενικο προσωπο που το ειχε οπως εγω !τ ειχε η μητερα μου.

----------


## black_adder

Τόμας Σας Αμερικανός ψυχίατρος και ψυχαναλυτής


> "Συμβατικά η ψυχιατρική θεωρείται σαν ένας κλάδος της ιατρικής, που ασχολείται με τη διάγνωση και τη θεραπεία της ψυχικής αρρώστειας. Υποστηρίζω ότι αυτός ο ορισμός, που είναι ακόμα καθιερωμένος γενικά, τοποθετεί την ψυχιατρική δίπλα στην αλχημεία και την αστρολογία και της δίνει θέση στην κατηγορία των ψευτοεπιστημών. Και η αιτία είναι, ότι δεν υπάρχει αυτό το πράγμα που λέγεται ψυχική αρρώστεια".
> Τ. Σας, Ο μύθος της ψυχικής αρρώστειας,

----------


## joanna22

> Τόμας Σας Αμερικανός ψυχίατρος και ψυχαναλυτής


Ωραια υπαρχουν κ αλλοι τοσοι που δεν υποστηριζουν αυτο.πηγες κ βρηκες εναν ΤΥΧΑΙΟ που δεν τον γνωριζει ΟΥΤΕ Η ΜΑΝΑ ΤΟΥ κ μιλας με αυτα που ειχε πει χιλια πεντακοσια χρονια πριν .σαν να μ παραθετεις τβρα του χιτλερ αποψεις που εστερνιζοταν μονο αυτος!τωρα σοβαρα το θεωρεις επιχειρημα.ειπαμε να μας δωσεις τις επιστημονικες με
Ετες που εχεις διαβασει οχι ενος τυχαιου ψυχιατρου;;??

----------


## joanna22

Θες να πεις γτ τωρα το διαβασα καλυτερα κ βλεπω αγορι μου οτι δυστυχως ....ασε μην πω κατι αλλα αχαχαχα εσυ δλδ πιστευεις οτι ψυχικη αρρωστια δν υπαρχει??ΔΛΔ Η ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ ΑΓΟΡΙ Μ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΛΙΓΟ!!

----------


## joanna22

Τωρα καταλαβα το επιπεδο αυτου που μιλαω οτι ειναι παραα πολυ χαμηλο υποστηριζει εναν π λεει οτι δν υπαρχουν ψυχικες ασθενειες .ενω εγω ξερω ατομα π εγιναν καλα με χαπια ενω δεν ηταν πιστευαν τρελα πραγματα!!αρα ο ενας π υποστηριζει αυτα ειναι με iq ραδικιου επομενος να εκτεθει;

----------


## black_adder

> Και καλα τα λετε εσεις αλλα λογικα δεν εχετε σοβαρο προβλημα οι αλλοι ομως εχουν απελπιστει ανθρωποι με βαρια συμπτωματα κ οχι με μια απλη ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη η μια καταθλιψουλα!κ οι γιατροι ετσι τους παιρνουν λεφτα κ τους τυραννουν δινωντας τους φαρμακα ατελειωτα κ επισκεψεις ενα σωρο που δεν κανουν τιποτα!εξω απ τ χορο ολοι ξερουν κ τα λενε αυτα.εγω δν λεω να τα κανει καποιος που τον πιανουν τα φαρμακα αλλα οποιος εχει φτασει σε ΣΕ ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ και το χει κ απο μικρος οπως εγω!αρα ειναι σιγουρα γεννετικο κ εχει κ συγγενικο προσωπο που το ειχε οπως εγω !τ ειχε η μητερα μου.


υπάρχουν πολλών ειδών διαταραχές και διαγνωστικές κατηγοριες, πολλές μορφές καταθλιψης και σιγουρα αλλο είναι η νεύρωση και άλλο η ψύχωση. Μην μπαινουμε όμως στη διαδικασία να κρίνουμε το μεγεθος της ψυχικής οδυνης του καθενός και του προβληματος του. Καθε άνθρωπος είναι ξεχωριστός... μια καταθλιψούλα για καποιον μπορει να ειναι κατι οριακό και απελπιστικό επίσης... 
και δεν ανοίγω νεο σχόλιο συνεχιζω εδω...
Επειδή δεν έχουμε πάει ιατρική και δεν έχουμε ιατρικές γνώσεις και δεν γνωρίζουμε από ουσίες δεν σημαινει ότι οι γιατροί και η ιατρική είναι υπεράνω κριτικής.Πόσο μαλλον η ψυχιατρική...
Παραδειγμα... οι ψυχιατροι καποτε ειχαν καταταξει την ομοφυλοφιλια ως ψυχική διαταραχή. Επρεπε να το δεχτουμε; δεν νομιζω...

----------


## black_adder

> Τωρα καταλαβα το επιπεδο αυτου που μιλαω οτι ειναι παραα πολυ χαμηλο υποστηριζει εναν π λεει οτι δν υπαρχουν ψυχικες ασθενειες .ενω εγω ξερω ατομα π εγιναν καλα με χαπια ενω δεν ηταν πιστευαν τρελα πραγματα!!αρα ο ενας π υποστηριζει αυτα ειναι με iq ραδικιου επομενος να εκτεθει;


θεωρεις δηλαδη οτι το να εκτοξευεις προσβολες για το επιπεδο της νοημοσυνης καποιου βοηθαει σε κατι;
Για το αν βοηθανε τα χαπια νομιζω το εχω πει αρκετες φορες οτι βοηθανε αφου παιρνω και εγω εξαλλου...
Επίσης αλλοι τυχαιοι ψυχιατροι που ασκησαν σκληρη κριτικη απεναντι στη κυριαρχη ψυχιατρική ήταν και οι τυχαίοι Μπαζάλια και Ντέιβιντ Κούπερ. Κυκλοφορουν αρκετα ενδιαφεροντα βιβλία τους...

----------


## black_adder

και οκ αστους αυτους ειναι τυχαιοι. Στο παρακατω βιντεο μιλανε αλλοι ψυχιατροι μαζι και ο προεδρος της συνταξης του DSM 5 που δεχεται οτι δεν γνωριζουν τα αιτια των ψυχικων "διαταραχών". Παρε ενα λινκ που ζητησες σε αλλο σχολιο. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfocYFC1Pno

----------


## menis_64

> menis_64 γτ να μην ξοδευουμε σε εξετασεις οποιοι εχουν λεφτα;για την υγεια τους;;τι σημαντικοτερο?κ αν γινουν καλα μετα θα εχουν ολα αξια απο το μικροτ αξιδι μεχρι την μικρη βολτα δλδ οταν εχεις διαβητη μπορεις να κανεις εξετασεις εκει δν ειναι λαθος οι εξετασεις ε;οταν ομως ειναι γ το μυαλο που ειναι οργανο οπως το συλωτι κ δν λετε να τ καταλαβετε...δεν χρειαζονται εξετασεις ε;αυτο μ λες.οταν εχεις ομως μειωμενη ινσουλινη παιρνεις ινσουλινη εξωτερια κ κανεις εξετασεις γιαντον εγκεφαλο που ρυθμιζει τα παντα κ την ψυχικη σ υγεια π ειναι παραγοντας ευτυχιας κ επειτα προοδου σε καθε τομεα της ζωης σου κ ευημεριας δεν δινεις λεφτα; τα λυπασαι;


το θεμα ετσι οπως το θιγεις σηκωνει μεγαλη κουβεντα, οπως και να εχει η ψυχιατρικη δεν θα σε δωσει καμια απαντηση γιατι τελικα εχεις καταθλιψη, και δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος οτι θα σε βοηθησει με τα χαπια που θα σε δωσουν!!! Εγω το εγραψα, τα χαπια με βοηθησαν ελαχιστα, για να μην πω καθολου (και αρχισουν να αντιρρησονται αυτοι που εστω βοηθηθηκαν)!!!

Δεν ειμαι μαλακας να ακουω το γιατρο μου, και να παιρνω καθε σκευασμα που δοκιμαζα για τουλαχιστον δυο μηνες, τοτε για να τα δοκιμαζα και τα 10 αντικαταθλιπτικα που υπαρχουν θα ηθελα καμια 2-3χρονια...Επιτελους, συνηδειτοποιησα, υστερα απο ενα τελευταιο φαρμακο που δοκιμασα, το cympalta, πηγε να μου βγαλει απωθημενα...Ειμαστε καλα? Απωθημενα απο τωρα? Πως θα σου φαινοταν εσενα, να παιρνεις ενα χαπι που να νομιζεις οτι θα σε βοηθησει και στο τελος να ειναι η αιτια του φαρμακου, που θα τα ''τιναξεις''?

Οπως και να εχει η ψυχιατρικη δεν ειναι επιστημη, οπως λεει και ο black adder, βγαλανε οτι η ομοφυλοφιλια ειναι ψυχικη διαταραχη, οποτε με λιγα λογια και μια που ειναι λεσβια, χαπακωστε την και αυτην!!! Και αν τα χαπια, την κανουνε κανονικη, ελατε να μου το πειτε!!!

Για μενα υπαρχουν και φυσικες λυσεις για την καταθλιψη, που ειναι πολυ πιο αποτελεσματικες και γρηγορες, γραφω καποιες απο αυτες... ω3, σπαθοχορτο, ροδιολα...

http://proionta-tis-fisis.com/rodiol...katathliptiko/
πλεον ακολουθω οσο πιο πολυ μπορω φυσικες λυσεις, αφου δεν με γιατρεψε η χημεια των ψυχιατρων, εχω καθε λογο και δικαιωμα να την υποτιμω... Αυτα!!! Καλο Πασχα!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Και πως εισαι τωρα με τα φυτικα?? Εισαι καλυτερα ?? Με ενδιαφερει πολυ το θεμα γτ μιλησα κ με ενα αλλο παιδι κ μου ειπε ειναι πολυ καλυτερα τωρα..κ γω το παιρνω το cybalta twra μαζι me wellbutrin kai lyrica kai ειμαι χαλια..και σκεφτομαι να τα σταματησω ολα και το ριξω κ γω στα φυτικα μπας και συνελθω..ειμαι ενα χρονο στα χαπια κ εχω δοκιμασει αρκετα..

----------


## joanna22

> το θεμα ετσι οπως το θιγεις σηκωνει μεγαλη κουβεντα, οπως και να εχει η ψυχιατρικη δεν θα σε δωσει καμια απαντηση γιατι τελικα εχεις καταθλιψη, και δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος οτι θα σε βοηθησει με τα χαπια που θα σε δωσουν!!! Εγω το εγραψα, τα χαπια με βοηθησαν ελαχιστα, για να μην πω καθολου (και αρχισουν να αντιρρησονται αυτοι που εστω βοηθηθηκαν)!!!
> 
> Δεν ειμαι μαλακας να ακουω το γιατρο μου, και να παιρνω καθε σκευασμα που δοκιμαζα για τουλαχιστον δυο μηνες, τοτε για να τα δοκιμαζα και τα 10 αντικαταθλιπτικα που υπαρχουν θα ηθελα καμια 2-3χρονια...Επιτελους, συνηδειτοποιησα, υστερα απο ενα τελευταιο φαρμακο που δοκιμασα, το cympalta, πηγε να μου βγαλει απωθημενα...Ειμαστε καλα? Απωθημενα απο τωρα? Πως θα σου φαινοταν εσενα, να παιρνεις ενα χαπι που να νομιζεις οτι θα σε βοηθησει και στο τελος να ειναι η αιτια του φαρμακου, που θα τα ''τιναξεις''?
> 
> Οπως και να εχει η ψυχιατρικη δεν ειναι επιστημη, οπως λεει και ο black adder, βγαλανε οτι η ομοφυλοφιλια ειναι ψυχικη διαταραχη, οποτε με λιγα λογια και μια που ειναι λεσβια, χαπακωστε την και αυτην!!! Και αν τα χαπια, την κανουνε κανονικη, ελατε να μου το πειτε!!!
> 
> Για μενα υπαρχουν και φυσικες λυσεις για την καταθλιψη, που ειναι πολυ πιο αποτελεσματικες και γρηγορες, γραφω καποιες απο αυτες... ω3, σπαθοχορτο, ροδιολα...
> 
> http://proionta-tis-fisis.com/rodiol...katathliptiko/
> πλεον ακολουθω οσο πιο πολυ μπορω φυσικες λυσεις, αφου δεν με γιατρεψε η χημεια των ψυχιατρων, εχω καθε λογο και δικαιωμα να την υποτιμω... Αυτα!!! Καλο Πασχα!!


Κ αυτα ουσιες ειναι παιδια κ τα φυτικα κ τα χημικα .ειναι ποιο θα σε πιασει εγω με το παιδι π εχει κανει τις εξετασεις (γτ ειναι ωραιο να βλεπουμε κ τη συγκριση μονοι μας μηπως βγαλουμε συμπερασματα..)εχουμε τ ιδια γονιδια κ πιο βαρυ το ενα αυτος κ εγω υποφερω απο μικρη με ιψδ και αυτος εχει γ.αγχωδη διαταραχη κ κκαταθλιψηκαι υποφερει προσφατα !αρα παιζουν ρολο οι ουσιες π δν λειτουργουν καλα αλλα αλληλεπιδρουν κ με αλλα λογικα κ κανουν το αποτελεσμα.

----------


## joanna22

Επισης μπλακ αντερ π ελεγες αν δεν σε πιανουν τα σσρι λογικο θα σε πηγαινα se snri μαθε!οτι ουτε τα σνρι πιανουν καποιον που δεν τον πιανουν τα σσρι !τ ελεγε στις λεπτομερειες των εξετασεων π εκανα κ γω τωρα τ ειδα .αρα αν ησουν γιατρος κ οπως βλεπεις χρειαζεται πολυυ κοπο ...δλδ θα πρεπε να αποκλεισεις μια ολοκληρη γενια φαρμακων αν ησουν γιατρος οπως λες αφου μαθαινες πρωτα οτι δεν πιανουν τα σσρι στον ασθενη σ τ οποιο δν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι αν δν σ πιανει ενα η δυο δν σ πιανουν ολα!μπορει να μη σ κατσει τ φαρμακο.αρα καταληγω οπως πολλοι προειπαν οτι ισως οι εξετασεις αυτες βοηθησουν στο φαρμακολογικο κομματι!

----------


## menis_64

> Και πως εισαι τωρα με τα φυτικα?? Εισαι καλυτερα ?? Με ενδιαφερει πολυ το θεμα γτ μιλησα κ με ενα αλλο παιδι κ μου ειπε ειναι πολυ καλυτερα τωρα..κ γω το παιρνω το cybalta twra μαζι me wellbutrin kai lyrica kai ειμαι χαλια..και σκεφτομαι να τα σταματησω ολα και το ριξω κ γω στα φυτικα μπας και συνελθω..ειμαι ενα χρονο στα χαπια κ εχω δοκιμασει αρκετα..


κατ'αρχην δεν εχω να υπομενω τις χιλιες και μια παρενεργειες των χαπιων, απο την αλλη τα φυτικα κανουν δουλεια αλλα και αυτα θελουν χρονο, δηλαδη η ροδιολα, που εγω την χρησιμοποιω μια βδομαδα μονο, σε ερευνα εδειξε οτι βοηθα στον μηνα και πανω...

αντιθετα τα ω3, θεραπευουν αποτελεσματικα την καταθλιψη, αλλα σε διαστημα ενος εξαμηνου... (που εγω ειμαι ακομα στο πρωτο μηνα) το μονο κακο ειναι κοστιζουν...!!!! Φυσικα, θα αξιολογουσα οτι υπαρχει μια βελτιωση στην κατασταση μου, αλλα ακομα ειναι νωρις να μιλησω καθως διεκοψα (οικοιοθελως) τα αντικαθλιπτικα πριν απο 2-3βδομαδες... οποτε ακομα προσπαθω να συνερθω απο το χημικο σοκ, που αυτα εχουν δυστυχως καποια συμπτωματα αποσυρσης, θα το διαπιστωσεις και εσυ οτι δεν κοβονται ευκολα και θελουν πολυ υπομονη!!! Αν ψαχτεις στο φορουμ εχουν ανοιχτει αρκετα θεματα με εναλλακτικες θεραπειες!!

----------


## black_adder

> Επισης μπλακ αντερ π ελεγες αν δεν σε πιανουν τα σσρι λογικο θα σε πηγαινα se snri μαθε!οτι ουτε τα σνρι πιανουν καποιον που δεν τον πιανουν τα σσρι !τ ελεγε στις λεπτομερειες των εξετασεων π εκανα κ γω τωρα τ ειδα .αρα αν ησουν γιατρος κ οπως βλεπεις χρειαζεται πολυυ κοπο ...δλδ θα πρεπε να αποκλεισεις μια ολοκληρη γενια φαρμακων αν ησουν γιατρος οπως λες αφου μαθαινες πρωτα οτι δεν πιανουν τα σσρι στον ασθενη σ τ οποιο δν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι αν δν σ πιανει ενα η δυο δν σ πιανουν ολα!μπορει να μη σ κατσει τ φαρμακο.αρα καταληγω οπως πολλοι προειπαν οτι ισως οι εξετασεις αυτες βοηθησουν στο φαρμακολογικο κομματι!


το γνωρίζω ότι ούτε τα snri μπορεί να μην πιάνουν,έγραψα ότι είναι πιο αποτελεσματικά συγκριτικά με άλλα. Έχω φίλο που δεν τον πιάνει τίποτε σχεδόν. Στο τέλος κατέληξε σε ένα συνδυασμό τρικυκλικου και αντιψυχωσικου.Τον βοήθησε μεχρι ένα σημείο. Τα φάρμακα απλά βοηθάνε να ελεγχθούν κάποια συμπτώματα δεν γιατρεύουν. Γι αυτό χρειάζεται βοήθεια και από ψυχολόγο.

----------


## xristoforos28

Και ο φιλος σου ειναι καλα τωρα??

----------


## joanna22

Και μενα συνδυασμο ενος τρικυκλικου(αναφρανιλ) και ενος αντιψυχωσικου (abilify) μ δωσε κ αλλο ενα επισης mitrazapine!απλα ακομα δεν εχω γραψει τ αλλα δυο.εχω μονο αναφρανιλ.ξεκιναω μ αυτο κ βλεπουμε;κανει;

----------


## black_adder

> Και ο φιλος σου ειναι καλα τωρα??


κοίτα το πρόβλημα του φίλου μου δεν είναι μόνο ψυχολογικό αλλά έχει και πρόβλημα αλκοολισμού. Παλιότερα ναι μπορώ να πω ότι τα φάρμακα τον βοήθησαν πολύ. (Το τρικυκλικο μαζί με το αντιψυχωτικο) Οταν κάνει υποτροπή όμως τα σταματάει εννοειται. Τα έχει δοκιμάσει όλα και όταν λέω όλα στην κυριολεξία.Δεν του έκανε τίποτε. Το μόνο που τον βοήθησε ήταν ο συνδυασμός που ανέφερα. Τον έκανε πιο εξωστρεφή και να το πω πιο ανεβασμένο ; δεν ξέρω αν είναι η κατάλληλη λέξη. Ηταν αναμφίβολα πρόοδος καθώς ήταν κλεισμένος μέσα στο σπιτι.Τα φάρμακα βοηθάνε. Αλλά μόνο όταν θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε και εμείς τον εαυτό μας. Αν περιμένουμε μόνο από αυτά και δεν θέλουμε να κάνουμε κάτι για τον εαυτό μας όσο πετυχημένη είναι η φαρμακευτική αγωγη θα βοηθήσει μόνο εν μέρει.Τα συμπτώματα ελέγχει όχι το πυρήνα του προβλήματος. Τα φάρμακα καλώς ή κακώς, καλώς θα έλεγα δεν αλλάζουν την προσωπικότητα.

----------


## black_adder

> Και μενα συνδυασμο ενος τρικυκλικου(αναφρανιλ) και ενος αντιψυχωσικου (abilify) μ δωσε κ αλλο ενα επισης mitrazapine!απλα ακομα δεν εχω γραψει τ αλλα δυο.εχω μονο αναφρανιλ.ξεκιναω μ αυτο κ βλεπουμε;κανει;


Αν σου ταιριάζει ο συνδυασμός θα το δεις στη πράξη. Μιρταζαπινη παίρνω εγώ θεωρώ ότι είναι καλό. Ο φίλος που ανέφερα πριν παίρνει το anafranil μαζί με ένα ακόμα αντιψυχωτικο. Δεν θα ήθελα να το αναφέρω. Έχει και αυτός ψυχαναγκασμούς και το anafranil που του έδωσε ο γιατρός λέγεται ότι βοηθάει πολύ σε αυτό το κομμάτι. Μου το είχε προτείνει και μένα ο γιατρός και φλέρταρα με την ιδέα αλλά δεν....
Κάνε ένα search στο διαδίκτυο να το τσεκαρεις. Γενικά τα φάρμακα είναι περίεργη υπόθεση κάτι που μπορεί να ταιριάξει καλά σε κάποιον μπορεί άλλον να τον χαλάσει. Και εννοείται ότι χρειάζεται χρόνος για να δράσουν. Οπότε υπομονή.

----------


## joanna22

Τι αντιψυχωτικο πηρε;και ποσων χρονων ειναι κ γω τελευαταια ειμαι κλεισμενη μεσα δεν μπορω αλλο να παλεψω κ ν βγω εξω!

----------


## joanna22

Εσυ επισης δεν ησουν κατα ;

----------


## black_adder

> Εσυ επισης δεν ησουν κατα ;


αν ειμαι κατα των φαρμακων εννοεις; μα εχω γραψει τοσες φορές και εδω οσο και στο αλλο που ανοιξες οτι παιρνω φαρμακα. 2 κιολας. Ενα αντικαταθλιπτικο και ενα σταθεροποιητη διαθεσης. Αν θεωρώ αμφισβητήσιμες τις επιστημονικες βασεις της ψυχιατρικής και υπό συζητηση δεν σημαινει οτι την απορριπτω. Για το τεστ η θεση μου ειναι αυτη που ξερεις. Κατα καιρους κανω συνεδριες σε ψυχιατρο. Όποτε θεωρω οτι το χρειαζομαι, μπορει να περασουν και πολλοι μηνες γι αυτό.Το θεμα ειναι να βρεις τον καταλληλο. Δυστυχως αυτο το ειδος σπανιζει. Γι αυτο εχω αλλαξει πολλούς. Και καθε γιατρος εδινε και διαφορετικη διαγνωση. Εσυ τι συμπερασμα βγαζεις απο αυτο; Και οχι δεν ηταν κακοι γιατροί.
Στο θεμα του ψυχολογου παλι ημουν τυχερος.
Το κειμενακι του Τομας Σαζ που έβαλα ηταν για να δειξω οτι υπαρχουν και ψυχιατροι με τελειως αλλη προσεγγιση με αυτη της κατεστημενης ψυχιατρικής.

----------


## black_adder

> Τι αντιψυχωτικο πηρε;και ποσων χρονων ειναι κ γω τελευαταια ειμαι κλεισμενη μεσα δεν μπορω αλλο να παλεψω κ ν βγω εξω!


 45 χρονών είναι
δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο να πω κατι δημοσια, τι αλλο παιρνει γιατι θα φαινεται σαν να προτεινω φαρμακευτικη αγωγή...
Μπορώ να πω ομως πως το μοναδικο αντικαταθλιπτικο που τον επιασε ηταν το anafranil. Το ειπε ο ιδιος και το παρατηρησα και εγω στη συμπεριφορα του. Τον εκανε πιο κοινωνικό...
Επίσης μπορώ να πω οτι μια φιλη προσφατα ξεκινησε το abilify (παραλληλη χρηση με ενα αλλο ακομα) και τα παει μια χαρα!!! Εχει ανεβει αρκετα ψυχολογικά και ειναι στην αρχη ακομα.
Αν ψαξεις λιγο το διαδικτυο στα διαφορα φορουμ για την καταθλιψη (αγγλικα κυριως) θα βρεις διαφορες συζητησεις για αγωγες για ανθεκτικες καταθλιψεις. Γενικα παντως μην αγχωνεσαι πολύ και μην σπαταλήσεις ωρες για αυτα. 
Ξεκινα αυτά που σου ειπε ο γιατρος και δωσε χρόνο. Μην περιμενεις αποτελεσματα απο την πρωτη βδομαδα. Αλλά αυτα υποθετω τα ξερεις...

----------


## joanna22

Αναφρανιλ παιδια αναφρανιλ.δν ειναι σαν να προτεινεις αγωγη ο καθενας λεει με ποιο φαρμακο ειδε καλο .κ καλο ειναι να λεγεται!κ μενα αναφρανιλ μ συνεστησε κ μ πε αν δεν σε πιασει κ αυτο κανενα δεν θα σ πιασει.πριν κανω τις εξετασεις.κ συνδυασμο με αμπιλιφαι μ χε προτεινει κ οντως μετα τις εξετασεις αυτα μ ξαναπροτεινε κ ενα αλλο !νομιζω καλος γιατρος καταλαβε αμεσως τι ηταν το σωστο.παρολο π δν ηξερε οτι δν με πιανουν τα σσρι να μ δωσει αλλα η σνρι!αν κ τ χα πει δν μ πιανει τιποτα γιατρε!επειτα ρωτα τη φιλη σ τι δοση παιρνει?αμπιλιφαι?εμενα μ γραψε 10 θα παω να παρω σημερα να αρχισω.φοβαμαι ομως πολυ φοβαμαι τις απρενεργειες για το αναφρανιλ.και το αμπιλιφαι π κανει λεει αρρυθμιες?μ λεει ο γιατρος αν εχω κανει προσφατα καρδιογραφημα κ ετσι αν εχω αρρυθμιες:/μακαρι να με πιασουν ρε γαμωτο.θα τα δοκιμασω ετσι γ το γαμωτο να δω αν θα με πιασουν!επι ενα μηνα και θα σας πω.

----------


## black_adder

> Αναφρανιλ παιδια αναφρανιλ.δν ειναι σαν να προτεινεις αγωγη ο καθενας λεει με ποιο φαρμακο ειδε καλο .κ καλο ειναι να λεγεται!κ μενα αναφρανιλ μ συνεστησε κ μ πε αν δεν σε πιασει κ αυτο κανενα δεν θα σ πιασει.πριν κανω τις εξετασεις.κ συνδυασμο με αμπιλιφαι μ χε προτεινει κ οντως μετα τις εξετασεις αυτα μ ξαναπροτεινε κ ενα αλλο !νομιζω καλος γιατρος καταλαβε αμεσως τι ηταν το σωστο.παρολο π δν ηξερε οτι δν με πιανουν τα σσρι να μ δωσει αλλα η σνρι!αν κ τ χα πει δν μ πιανει τιποτα γιατρε!επειτα ρωτα τη φιλη σ τι δοση παιρνει?αμπιλιφαι?εμενα μ γραψε 10 θα παω να παρω σημερα να αρχισω.φοβαμαι ομως πολυ φοβαμαι τις απρενεργειες για το αναφρανιλ.και το αμπιλιφαι π κανει λεει αρρυθμιες?μ λεει ο γιατρος αν εχω κανει προσφατα καρδιογραφημα κ ετσι αν εχω αρρυθμιες:/μακαρι να με πιασουν ρε γαμωτο.θα τα δοκιμασω ετσι γ το γαμωτο να δω αν θα με πιασουν!επι ενα μηνα και θα σας πω.


 έγραψα τις εμπειρίες φίλων και πως τους είδα εγώ μετά τη χρήση των φαρμάκων που σου συνέστησαν και εσένα να παρεις. Εάν έπαιρνα αλλά φάρμακα σαν τα δικά σου θα έλεγα δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα.Η φίλη παιρνει 30mg abilify. Θα χρειαστεί πάντως πάνω από ένας μήνας για να δεις αποτελέσματα. Αν αισθάνεσαι ότι δεν σε πιάνουν όσο ήθελες εσυ συννενοησου με το γιατρό για τη δοσολογία. Εννοείται μην το κάνεις μόνη σου. Θέλει υπομονή. Μην βιάζεσαι συνήθως στο 2 μηνο φαίνεται η επίδραση των φαρμάκων. Η φίλη δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα από παρενέργειες του abilify. Αλλά και αυτό σχετικό ειναι.Εξαρταται τον άνθρωπο. Πολλές φορές παρουσιάζονται διαφορετικές παρενέργειες. Προσωπικά 3 φορές δοκίμασα να πάρω 90mg μιρταζαπινη και τις 3 φορές είχα διαφορετικές παρενέργειες και επανηλθα στην αρχική δόση. Τεσπα... Πάνω απ όλα όμως βρες κάποιον καλό ψυχολόγο και ξεκινά ψυχοθεραπεία.

----------


## joanna22

> έγραψα τις εμπειρίες φίλων και πως τους είδα εγώ μετά τη χρήση των φαρμάκων που σου συνέστησαν και εσένα να παρεις. Εάν έπαιρνα αλλά φάρμακα σαν τα δικά σου θα έλεγα δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα.Η φίλη παιρνει 30mg abilify. Θα χρειαστεί πάντως πάνω από ένας μήνας για να δεις αποτελέσματα. Αν αισθάνεσαι ότι δεν σε πιάνουν όσο ήθελες εσυ συννενοησου με το γιατρό για τη δοσολογία. Εννοείται μην το κάνεις μόνη σου. Θέλει υπομονή. Μην βιάζεσαι συνήθως στο 2 μηνο φαίνεται η επίδραση των φαρμάκων. Η φίλη δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα από παρενέργειες του abilify. Αλλά και αυτό σχετικό ειναι.Εξαρταται τον άνθρωπο. Πολλές φορές παρουσιάζονται διαφορετικές παρενέργειες. Προσωπικά 3 φορές δοκίμασα να πάρω 90mg μιρταζαπινη και τις 3 φορές είχα διαφορετικές παρενέργειες και επανηλθα στην αρχική δόση. Τεσπα... Πάνω απ όλα όμως βρες κάποιον καλό ψυχολόγο και ξεκινά ψυχοθεραπεία.


Παιδια πηρα σήμερα αμπιλιφαι επεσα ξερη Νιωθω σκατα χθες πηρα remeron xana ta idia εφινα χειροτερα αντι για καλυτερα απογοητευτηκα .συν εχω ξερο στομα οταν κοιμαμαι

----------


## menis_64

περιμενες οτι με ενα αντιψυχωτικο θα ησουν καλυτερα?
κατ'αρχην για ποιον λογο σου εδωσε abilify?
κατα δευτερον οταν δεν μενουμε ικανοποιημενοι απο τα χαπια, μηπως πρεπει να το ψαξουμε εναλλακτικα μηπως? διερωτομαι!!!

----------


## ioannis2

joanna22,
σε τι αναλύσεις/εξετάσεις αναφερεσαι ακριβώς?
Επειδή οι ψυχίατροι λένε ότι δεν υπάρχουν αναλύσεις αίματος ή άλλες εξετάσεις για τα ψυχολογικα/ψυχιατρικά προβλήματα. Απλά άμα τους πεις ότι δεν σε πιανει το φαρμακο σου το αλλάζουν ή σου αυξάνουν τη δοση.

----------


## joanna22

> joanna22,
> σε τι αναλύσεις/εξετάσεις αναφερεσαι ακριβώς?
> Επειδή οι ψυχίατροι λένε ότι δεν υπάρχουν αναλύσεις αίματος ή άλλες εξετάσεις για τα ψυχολογικα/ψυχιατρικά προβλήματα. Απλά άμα τους πεις ότι δεν σε πιανει το φαρμακο σου το αλλάζουν ή σου αυξάνουν τη δοση.


υπαρχουν εξετασεις dna το λεω παραπανω!

----------


## joanna22

> περιμενες οτι με ενα αντιψυχωτικο θα ησουν καλυτερα?
> κατ'αρχην για ποιον λογο σου εδωσε abilify?
> κατα δευτερον οταν δεν μενουμε ικανοποιημενοι απο τα χαπια, μηπως πρεπει να το ψαξουμε εναλλακτικα μηπως? διερωτομαι!!!


προφανως επειδη εχω ayjhmenh ντοπαμινη.επειτα δεν το πηρα αρκετο καιρο για να ειμαι καλα την πρωτη μερα απλα μ επεσε βαρυ.

----------


## φύλλο στον άνεμο

Πού κάνουμε αυτήν την εξέταση;

----------


## savatage

Αν καταλαβα καλα, 2 ατομα εκαναν το ιδιο ακριβως τεστ, σε δυο διαφορετικα κεντρα και ο ενας πληρωσε 800 € και ο αλλος 1830€ ?

----------


## elis

Μάλλον το τεστ έκανε οχτακόσια κ κάποιος πήρε προμήθεια ένα χιλιάρικο γίνεται αυτό πολύ συχνά

----------


## novia35

Αυτές οι εξετάσεις που γίνονται;; τι κόστος έχουν και τι ειδικότητας γιατρός τις συνταγογραφεί Αν μπορείτε να μ' ενημερώσετε μ' ενδιαφέρει πολύ.

----------


## joanna22

> Αυτές οι εξετάσεις που γίνονται;; τι κόστος έχουν και τι ειδικότητας γιατρός τις συνταγογραφεί Αν μπορείτε να μ' ενημερώσετε μ' ενδιαφέρει πολύ.


Οσοι λετε για την προμηθεια δεν πιστευω γτ ο τιμοκαταλογος ισως ηταν στανταρ μπορει αν εχετε δικιο ομως.αυτες οι εξετασεις γινονται σε ενα κεντρο του οποιου δεν ειχα καλη εμπειρια οποτε δεν θα ονομασω

----------


## iamverysad

Ιωάννα καλησπέρα. Πως εισαι αυτή την περίοδο; Κάποιο νεότερο;
Σκέφτομαι εξέταση dna. Παίρνω seropram 5 μηνες (εδώ και δυο μήνες έχω πάει τη δόση στα 40mg) αλλά αισθάνομαι ότι δε με πιάνει.
Θα ρωτήσω και τον ψυχίατρό μου.
Αυτές οι εξετάσεις dna πως τις ζητάνε ακριβώς; Τι ονομασία έχουν;

----------


## joanna22

> Ιωάννα καλησπέρα. Πως εισαι αυτή την περίοδο; Κάποιο νεότερο;
> Σκέφτομαι εξέταση dna. Παίρνω seropram 5 μηνες (εδώ και δυο μήνες έχω πάει τη δόση στα 40mg) αλλά αισθάνομαι ότι δε με πιάνει.
> Θα ρωτήσω και τον ψυχίατρό μου.
> Αυτές οι εξετάσεις dna πως τις ζητάνε ακριβώς; Τι ονομασία έχουν;


καλησπερα. τα ιδια χαλια ειμαι ακομα οι εξτασεις dna δεν με βοηθησαν ουσιαστικα σε τιποτα καλυτερα να μην τις κανειςτζαμπα λεφτα. αν κ εδειξανν οτι τα σσρι δεν με πιανουν πηρα αναφρανιλ που δεν ειναι ουτε αυτο με επιασε ομως. γενικα δεν λενε κατι σοβαρο κ γω ημουν ενθουσιασμενη οταν τις εκανα αλλα τζιφος.

----------


## iamverysad

> καλησπερα. τα ιδια χαλια ειμαι ακομα οι εξτασεις dna δεν με βοηθησαν ουσιαστικα σε τιποτα καλυτερα να μην τις κανειςτζαμπα λεφτα. αν κ εδειξανν οτι τα σσρι δεν με πιανουν πηρα αναφρανιλ που δεν ειναι ουτε αυτο με επιασε ομως. γενικα δεν λενε κατι σοβαρο κ γω ημουν ενθουσιασμενη οταν τις εκανα αλλα τζιφος.


Αυτή δεν είναι ssri, έτσι; Τώρα τι φάρμακο σου πρότειναν;

----------


## menis_64

> καλησπερα. τα ιδια χαλια ειμαι ακομα οι εξτασεις dna δεν με βοηθησαν ουσιαστικα σε τιποτα καλυτερα να μην τις κανειςτζαμπα λεφτα. αν κ εδειξανν οτι τα σσρι δεν με πιανουν πηρα αναφρανιλ που δεν ειναι ουτε αυτο με επιασε ομως. γενικα δεν λενε κατι σοβαρο κ γω ημουν ενθουσιασμενη οταν τις εκανα αλλα τζιφος.


αυτο μας το ειπε και αλλος.... οτι ειναι τζαμπα και χαμμενα και πεταμενα λεφτα... υποτιθεται οτι αν δεν τις κανεις, μπορει να παρεις ενα αντικαταθλιπτικο το οποιο δεν προοριζεται για σενα, ετσι εσυ μεχρι να διαπιστωσεις πιο ειναι για σενα, θα πρεπει να δοκιμασεις καμια 10αρια και υποτιθεται οτι εστι θα αργησεις να γινεις παλι αποδοτικος και παραγωγικος και να συνελθεις απο την καταθλιψη.. αντιθετα, αν κανεις αυτες τις εξετασεις θα δεις αμεσα πιο αντικαταθλιπτικο χρειαζεσαι και θα γινεις πιο γρηγορα καλα χωρις να χανεις χρονο... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## menis_64

> καλησπερα. τα ιδια χαλια ειμαι ακομα οι εξτασεις dna δεν με βοηθησαν ουσιαστικα σε τιποτα καλυτερα να μην τις κανειςτζαμπα λεφτα. αν κ εδειξανν οτι τα σσρι δεν με πιανουν πηρα αναφρανιλ που δεν ειναι ουτε αυτο με επιασε ομως. γενικα δεν λενε κατι σοβαρο κ γω ημουν ενθουσιασμενη οταν τις εκανα αλλα τζιφος.


αυτο μας το ειπε και αλλος.... οτι ειναι τζαμπα και χαμμενα και πεταμενα λεφτα... υποτιθεται οτι αν δεν τις κανεις, μπορει να παρεις ενα αντικαταθλιπτικο το οποιο δεν προοριζεται για σενα, ετσι εσυ μεχρι να διαπιστωσεις πιο ειναι για σενα, θα πρεπει να δοκιμασεις καμια 10αρια και υποτιθεται οτι εστι θα αργησεις να γινεις παλι αποδοτικος και παραγωγικος και να συνελθεις απο την καταθλιψη.. αντιθετα, αν κανεις αυτες τις εξετασεις θα δεις αμεσα πιο αντικαταθλιπτικο χρειαζεσαι και θα γινεις πιο γρηγορα καλα χωρις να χανεις χρονο... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## akis1

> καλησπερα. τα ιδια χαλια ειμαι ακομα οι εξτασεις dna δεν με βοηθησαν ουσιαστικα σε τιποτα καλυτερα να μην τις κανειςτζαμπα λεφτα. αν κ εδειξανν οτι τα σσρι δεν με πιανουν πηρα αναφρανιλ που δεν ειναι ουτε αυτο με επιασε ομως. γενικα δεν λενε κατι σοβαρο κ γω ημουν ενθουσιασμενη οταν τις εκανα αλλα τζιφος.


σοβαρα τι περιμενες? για τιν ιατρικη καναβη εχεις ιδεα? :)

----------


## Mara.Z

Joanna22 εχεις δοκιμασεις καποιες φυσικες εναλλακτικες μεθοδους? πχ υγιεινη διατροφη, πολλα λαχανικα και φρουτα, κοβεις τελειως τα επεξεργασμενα, γυμναστικη συστηματικη και καθημερινη, και καλο υπνο?? με προγραμμα!
με βοηθησαν προσωπικα παρα πολυ! οπως και η επαφη με τη φυση, να περπατω ξυπολητη στο γρασιδι ή στην παραλια, να κανω διαλογισμο και να λιαζομαι ξαπλωμενη στο γρασιδι = >> ειναι τρομερα αγχολυτικα ολα αυτα....

----------


## joanna22

> σοβαρα τι περιμενες? για τιν ιατρικη καναβη εχεις ιδεα? :)


οχι δεν γνωριζω. εχεις εσυ να μ προτεινεις καποια λυση σε σχεση με αυτο;

----------

